# Email letter at 2am, Tech Consultant Application



## bty0610 (May 27, 2021)

Hello, yesterday at 9am I filled out an application for the Tech Consultant position at my local Super Target. Roughly two hours later I called and spoke to the store manager who at that time was actually reviewing my application before I was connected to her. All went well and I was asked if I could work the weekends as that's a requirement, I replied stating that I could. The store manager sounded very happy and the conversation mood itself was very positive. After some other questions were answered she then told me that I should get an email for a virtual interview which I did. 

I completed the virtual interview around 6pm EST a couple hours later yesterday. While getting to my current job today I checked my email and got a letter saying that I was not considered for the position. After seeing that it felt a bit disheartening, so about an hour ago I called the store and spoke with someone in HR. I was told that my application was actually still being reviewed and that they still need to take a look at my virtual interview with the pre recorded responses.

Is it a possibility that the email I got was just automated response due to my application just being moved around for potential processing?


----------



## commiecorvus (May 27, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 27, 2021)

I've known of a few Team Members we hired who got the "thanks but no thanks" email too. Sometimes HR clicks the wrong button or honestly places your application on-hold until they find something else, and then recall yours to the queue.

Just be patient if you're already communicating with store leadership.


----------



## Jess224 (Jun 26, 2021)

before i got hired, i got denied, then a couple days later i got a different email saying i was offered a job. 
just make sure there’s no miscommunication on either end ! good luck!


----------

